# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  pessar herbicha

## monikamańka

Witam
wczoraj byłam u ginekologa i mi zaproponował peesar pierścieniowy herbicha czy ktoś coś o tym wie???? jak to się nosi?? mam obniżenie macicy, czy pessar mi na to pomoże
Monika

----------


## HALINAczestochowa

witaj
ja od 3 lat noszę pessar pierścieniowy, też mam tą dolegliwość, najgorsze było to nietrzymanie moczu, cały czas musiałam nosić podpaski, ale jak droktor Skibińska mi dobrała to urządzenie to komfort życie zmienił się o 100%, mój pessar jest taki niebieski  herbich czy coś takiego nie pamiętam teraz dokładnie nazwy.
w każdym bądź razie polecam. operacji się boje bo się dużo nasłuchałam , a jak można obniżenie leczyć nieinwazyjnie to po co sie kroić.
pozdrawiam
Halina z Częstochowy

----------


## Ludmiła

pomimo młodego wieku bo mam zaledwie 55 lat, od kilku miesięcy noszę pessar, ale pessar grzybkowy. Urodzenie 4 dzieci i wdodatku praca fizyczna zrobiło swoje. mam całkowite wypadanie macicy i ze wzgledów zdrowotnych nie nadaje sie do poeracji,(serce) Tarafiłam na oddział ginekologiczy w szpitalu i tam jedna Pani doktor zaproponowała mi taka alternatywę. Tanie to nie jest za sam pessar zapłaciłam prawie 200 zł i jeszcze maiałm problemy z rozmiatem bo Pani doktor zamówiła za mały i na drugi dzień poprostu wypadł. Ale udało mi sie go wymienić na inny większy i teraz jest już dobrze. sama go sobie wyjmuje i zakładam i jak mam jakieś pytania to dzwonie do tej firmy w której kupiłam i tam mi zawsze odpowiedzą i tam mi doradzili właśnie z tą wymianą. dobrze że jest coś takiego, bo nie wyobrażam sobie życia z tą dolegliwością, to bardzo przykra i krępująca dolegliwość. szkoda że o tym nie wiedziałam wcześniej ale żaden lekarz mi nic takiego nie powiedział, postawił diagnoze i powiedział że muszę z tym żyć. polecam wszystkim kobietką to jedna z lepszych rzeczy jakie wymyślono dla nas starszych kobiet.

----------


## olaola

cześć ja też dostałam zlecenia na zakup pessara, takiego na ciążę, jutro mam go dostać kurierem a w piątek mam mieć zakładany, właśnie sobie o nim poczytuje, i widze że większość pisze o krążkach herbicha czy nie ma innych???? no ja też z tej firmy kupiłam bo tak kazał mi lekarz. mam nadzieje że dzieciątko sie urodzi o czasie i spokojnie te pare tygodni jeszcze wyczymamy.

----------


## Adamos

moja żona też miała założony pessar, ja też dużo czytałem o tych pessarach i sie dowiedziałam że ta firma herbicha jako jedyna sprzedaje sterylne,a to przecież ważne, jeszcze zostało nam 5 tygodni do porodu jak na razie jest wszystko ok a lekarz powiedział ze pessar uratował nam dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pessar kołnierzowy szyjki macicy (położniczy), firmy herbich michael. Oczywiście sterylnie zapakowany. Na zdjęciu widoczny długi termin ważności. Jest na Niego faktura Sprzedaję po okazyjnej cenie, bo jednak lekarz uznał, że nie będzie trzeba mi go założyć. -nr 2 - 21 mm - standardowo –stosowany w 95% przypadkach  tel 664018847 ewarymuszka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio pessar  ewarymuszka@interia.pl  664018847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja żona też miała założony pessar, ja też dużo czytałem o tych pessarach i sie dowiedziałam że ta firma herbicha jako jedyna sprzedaje sterylne,a to przecież ważne, jeszcze zostało nam 5 tygodni do porodu jak na razie jest wszystko ok a lekarz powiedział ze pessar uratował nam dziecko



Firma Herbich nie sprzedaje jako jedyna pessarów sterylnych. Zresztą pessar należy wyciągać, myć, suszyć i znowu wkładać co i tak sprawia, że tylko za pierwszym razem wkładamy go jako sterylnego. 
Polecam firmę ALBIS jeśli chodzi o pessary, są bardziej miękkie od tych niebieskich i aplikacja mniej boli. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariii

Witam bylam wczoraj u gin...ktory zaproponowal mi pessar na wypadającą szyjkę...czytając wypowiedzi poprzedniczejk jestem mile zaskoczona i chyba się zdecyduję ...moze uda się uniknąć operacji ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz zalecił mi kupno pessara kostkowego  przy opadniętym pęcherzu moczowym i częstomoczu, ale sam nie zakłada, i nie powiedział mi jaki rozmiar mam sobie kupić. Proszę o poradę jaki najlepiej rozmiar- może jakiś uniwersalny mam nabyć ewentualnie czy podlega zamianie na inny rozmiar. Pozdrawiam Joanna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, czy marii się zdecydowała na pessar, ja już tak i powiem Wam, że jestem zadowolona. Mam pessar Portia. Poza tym najważniejsze, że nie musiałam iść na operację, a pessar można łatwo wyjmować i płukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem, czy marii się zdecydowała na pessar, ja już tak i powiem Wam, że jestem zadowolona. Mam pessar Portia. Poza tym najważniejsze, że nie musiałam iść na operację, a pessar można łatwo wyjmować i płukać.



tylko pessary Portia są bardo twarde i ciężko je się zakłada polecam pessary silikonowe np dr herbicha bardzo miękkie i łatwo i bezboleśnie się je zakłada i wyjmuje, i można je użytkować wiele lat bo są z dobrej jakości materiału.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Firma Herbich nie sprzedaje jako jedyna pessarów sterylnych. Zresztą pessar należy wyciągać, myć, suszyć i znowu wkładać co i tak sprawia, że tylko za pierwszym razem wkładamy go jako sterylnego. 
> Polecam firmę ALBIS jeśli chodzi o pessary, są bardziej miękkie od tych niebieskich i aplikacja mniej boli. 
> Pozdrawiam


 jeśli pessar jest elastyczny to każda aplikacja jego nie boli, a co do jałowości, kupując pessar sterylny mamy pewność że nikt przed nami go nie używał, tylko oryginalnie zapakowany pessar daje nam pewność uniknięcia zakażania krzyżowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...ma ostre brzegi jednak i u mnie spowodowal odlezyny....stan zapalny..kłopoty.Mam 60 lat i po raz pierwszy to zastosowalam-jedynie przez tydzien.Raczej nie polecam , no chyba,ze ktos nie chodzi duzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietki, nosze naprawdę długo pessar pierścieniowy. jestem bardzo zadowolona, nie wyobrażam sobie funkcjonowania bez "pomocnika" Mam też kostkowy (odkupiłam od siostry) Jednak zdecydowanie lepszy pierścieniowy. 
Szkoda ,że lekarze specjaliści tak mało mówią o tych wkładkach, bo są bardzo pomocne, a ciągle słyszymy.....najlepiej poddać się operacji....w myśl zasady....kogo nie boli ,temu powoli. Jestem po histerektomii. Kontroluję się ginek. w miarę potrzeby, ale tylko jedna osoba zaproponowała pessar a nad to mało mówią lekarze o takiej możliwości..  Mam 67 l i naprawdę polecam, wygodny w zakładaniu i wyjmowaniu, tylko trzeba dbać o higienę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kobietki, nosze naprawdę długo pessar pierścieniowy. jestem bardzo zadowolona, nie wyobrażam sobie funkcjonowania bez "pomocnika" Mam też kostkowy (odkupiłam od siostry) Jednak zdecydowanie lepszy pierścieniowy. 
> Szkoda ,że lekarze specjaliści tak mało mówią o tych wkładkach, bo są bardzo pomocne, a ciągle słyszymy.....najlepiej poddać się operacji....w myśl zasady....kogo nie boli ,temu powoli. Jestem po histerektomii. Kontroluję się ginek. w miarę potrzeby, ale tylko jedna osoba zaproponowała pessar a nad to mało mówią lekarze o takiej możliwości..  Mam 67 l i naprawdę polecam, wygodny w zakładaniu i wyjmowaniu, tylko trzeba dbać o higienę


Nigdzie nie czytam o strasznych bólach, jakie mam po założeniu pessara.( 67 lat) Pierwszej nocy chodziłam po ścianach. Nie mogłam oddać moczu, przeżyłam horror ! Dzisiaj jest czwarty dzień, a ja wciąż cierpię. Nie mogę chodzić, siedzieć,leżę w pampersie i nie wiem, czy przeczekać, czy tą kostkę wyjąć . Czy ktoś mi pomoże?

----------

